# mind emptiness, emptionlessness



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey guys

So my real name is Arwa- so I've had DP for about 8 months now- realized what it was was within 8 months

I'm also a pretty new member- this is the first post

anyway, so I've done my research and read just about every book on DP that there is (It sucks that only a handful is written eh)

My symptoms mainly consist of the emotional numbness type-

That is, complete mind emptiness, no thoughts, no creativity, etc- also, no emotional connection to memories and OCCASIONALLY feeling outside my body, but not rly. It just seems to e a complete emotional shutdown, but nothing else really. I've ruled out depression because.... I don't feel depressed, (although I have yet to give SSRIs a decent shot) i DID feel ridiculously depressed when this first began largely due to the symptoms, but my mind has kind of adjusted to them as being a part of my life.

if anyone has similar/ the same symptoms as me- please pm me or contact me through email

it's [email protected]

We can share experiences, symtoms- but most of all, I'd like to know what you've tried, how that's worked out for you, etc.


----------



## Katieaw21 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey there, my dp has improved in the past week since going back to school but I still feel very disconnected from people like they're not real or something. I also feel disconnected from my memories, I used to get really hung up on people and my past and I probably thought about it too much but now it all feels like nothing to me. Like they don't belong to me and that wasn't my life, more like some past life or something. I told one of my friends about it and she literally said 'that's cool' and hasn't mentioned it since so I would like to be able to talk to someone about it too.


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

Sounds like the anhedonia, blank mind, emotional numbness type of DP. I read your profile and since you have stolen a stack of prescription pads, why don't you write yourself an RX for pramipexole :-o . This drug which is a dopamine agonist is all the range right now on anhedonia groups. It is hard to get prescribed off label though since it is not well known.


----------

